# N1 vs 05U Block Which one you prefer and why?



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

After posting a thread about these blocks and after over 1100 views on here:http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/136570-block-advice-n1-05u.html nobody had any experience i presume so this is the reason of the poll i would like to see what will you vote. 
SO EVERYBODY VOTE!!!!


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

early r32 block...cheaper i guess?


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

I had both and had failiers in both in the past, i think they both can be very good but the early block can suffer with being porus. I think it all down to how you maintain them, if you keep and eye on the bearings both should last.

Neil


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Neilo did your block fail or twisted? , what kind of pistons did you use?(mm) the reason i am asking this is to see if a 05U block can last in big boost and hp as the n1 does, or maybe they can brake both to similar forces even though the n1 is thicker.


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

The most common issue with the RB26 block is they crack from the water galleries on the top side of the block, most commonly on 4-5 cylinders. Some say these cylinders being in the back has poor cooling and they see most of the heat. Other say because of excessive cylinder pressure caused by boost/timing. I have read many more reasons the cracks occurs. 

Looks like no one knows for sure why the block cracks. I have seen factory unmodified engines that turns out that they have cracked blocks. So my guess is they just crack because of not so good design + age = cracks!


----------



## Egnaro (Jul 27, 2014)

N1 block for over 500bhp.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Egnaro said:


> *N1 block for over 500bhp.*


Think these Guys pretty much blew that myth out of the water....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTeD-Ah575s&list=PLqmTNIZ3-AMc_t4NWe4c_XRmCj6Mphj_f

JM2PW!


----------



## Egnaro (Jul 27, 2014)

K66 SKY said:


> Egnaro said:
> 
> 
> > *N1 block for over 500bhp.*
> ...


Making power is one thing but making long term reliable power. . . . .
N1 block is stronger. Fact


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Egnaro said:


> *Making power is one thing but making long term reliable power. . . . .
> N1 block is stronger. Fact*


It all needs to be put into perspective Egnaro. Yes, It is stronger. Is an N1 block a 100% requirement no matter what?? My Own vehicle has run over 500bhp since 2011 and is in daily use too, Guess I must be one of the lucky ones eh?!

opcorn:


----------



## Egnaro (Jul 27, 2014)

500 bhp is fine but over 500 when an RB motor gets serious an N1 is required for peace of mind. That's not just my opinion but shared by many of the top RB specialists I've spoken to.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Egnaro said:


> *500 bhp is fine but over 500 when an RB motor gets serious an N1 is required for peace of mind. That's not just my opinion but shared by many of the top RB specialists I've spoken to.*


Watch all of those Motive DVD Boys BNR32 build videos Egnaro....:chuckle:


----------



## Egnaro (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah seen a few but their credibility is suspect to me after how they praised the ppg sequential when the 2 I know who went with Motive glowing review and advice on that one have regretted it.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Egnaro (Jul 27, 2014)

K66 SKY said:


>


Get a life fool


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Egnaro said:


> *Get a life fool*


PMSL!!! Same to ya buddy....:double-finger:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Egnaro said:


> *Making power is one thing but making long term reliable power. . . . .
> N1 block is stronger. Fact*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KF1iTh-2u3E

_I'll just leave this video link here for Folks to come too their Own conclusions...._:chuckle:


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

K66 SKY said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KF1iTh-2u3E
> 
> _I'll just leave this video link here for Folks to come too their Own conclusions...._:chuckle:


Saw that the other day, what he was basically saying (without actually saying it) is that the N1 is a waste of money and you're better off sticking to the standard block, unless you're going for the mighty RB30.

Kind of lol'd at the end remembering the number of times I've seen people hark on about the N1 block and those that struggled needlessly to save up for it.

I wonder what Egnaro thinks of his statement "N1 block is stronger. Fact." LOL ... "fact" :chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

People have blown factory blocks before N1 blocks. This is historically known. I would not even consider an RB30 it***8217;s too tall for an R32 got to share cutting things.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Also if the N1 blocks were that bad then mines or Tomei would not be offering them in their crate engines. The jury is still out on the new cast N1. Give it some time and see how it goes.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

FRRACER said:


> Also if the N1 blocks were that bad then mines or Tomei would not be offering them in their crate engines. The jury is still out on the new cast N1. Give it some time and see how it goes.


Not saying that they're bad at all but it seems they're not as overly amazing as it's been made out to be.

And I wouldn't be surprised if Nissan offered the N1 blocks at a reduced premium to well known tuners such as Tomei and Mines. It's mutually beneficial, tuners get blocks for their crate engines at a lower cost and the manufacturer gets their product to gain some hype. A pretty simple business strategy.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

jnoor said:


> Not saying that they're bad at all but it seems they're not as overly amazing as it's been made out to be.
> 
> And I wouldn't be surprised if Nissan offered the N1 blocks at a reduced premium to well known tuners such as Tomei and Mines. It's mutually beneficial, tuners get blocks for their crate engines at a lower cost and the manufacturer gets their product to gain some hype. A pretty simple business strategy.


The old blocks were around the £1000 mark. I could have bought one during my rebuild. The new ones are made by another company and what was tested was a new block. That costs 3 times more than the old one. Interestingly I saw a Mines video with the RRR block cracking between the head stud hole and coolant way.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Nissan Heritage need to make us all a bunch of Compressed Graphite Iron blocks like they use in the newer Diesel engines. Could be lighter and stronger.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

That would be a good idea. But the Japanese being Japanese I doubt would do that.


----------

